# My Dog is Fat!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Walking and swimming are great exercises. You can also substitute unsalted canned green beans for a portion of his food.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Weight loss should be gradual. I would recommend trying the 10 calories per pound you want your dog to weigh. If you want him to weigh 80 pounds, that's 800 calories a day.

I would be careful with the exercise until he loses weight. He's at risk for ACL injuries right now, you don't want that. Slow steady walks are best, and walks up gradual hills are good too.

What is he eating? My golden has issues with her weight too though we've had it under control for several years now. I feed her Wellness CORE Reduced Fat ... she can have 2 whole cups a day  It's very high in protein too, which is difficult to find with a reduced calorie kibble.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

herschelsmom said:


> I knew he had porked up a bit over the long winter we had here, but he weighs 105 lbs., about 10 lbs. more than last year. He's not quite 4 years old.
> 
> How fast can/should a dog lose weight?
> 
> ...


Easy, cut the food back. I would cut your regular food by 25% and add green beans as OD suggested.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Increase exercise by going on more walks initially, not longer ones. You want to ease into more exercise with a dog this size. Your local lake will provide great exercise without impacting his joints, but again, at that weight, he'll probably tire easily. If he doesn't love the green beans, you can use other veggies (broccoli, cauliflower, carrots) steamed and chopped up. Good for you for noticing and doing something about it


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Weight loss should be gradual. I would recommend trying the 10 calories per pound you want your dog to weigh. If you want him to weigh 80 pounds, that's 800 calories a day.
> 
> I would be careful with the exercise until he loses weight. He's at risk for ACL injuries right now, you don't want that. Slow steady walks are best, and walks up gradual hills are good too.
> 
> What is he eating? My golden has issues with her weight too though we've had it under control for several years now. I feed her Wellness CORE Reduced Fat ... she can have 2 whole cups a day  It's very high in protein too, which is difficult to find with a reduced calorie kibble.


Jo Ellen....How much protein, fat, and calories are in the reduced calorie Wellness? I keep Brody on a low calorie food as well, and also feed him 2 cups a day. But, after Winter now, he could probably lose a bit even with that.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Crude Proteinminimum33.0%Crude Fatminimum9.0%Crude Fibermaximum8.5%Moisturemaximum10.0%Vitamin Eminimum500 IU/kgOmega 6 Fatty Acids*minimum2.2%Omega 3 Fatty Acids*minimum0.50%


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yikes, that didn't turn out right!

Protein 33%
Fat 9 %

I'm not sure about the calories but I think it's around 750 calories for 2 cups.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

get a another dog! our lab would really pork out in winter, got our young goldie & lab trimmed down so fast we were scared -- been a year with her goldie & she's still look'n good


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

herschelsmom said:


> I knew he had porked up a bit over the long winter we had here, but he weighs 105 lbs., about 10 lbs. more than last year. He's not quite 4 years old.
> 
> How fast can/should a dog lose weight?
> 
> ...


Lose the weight as quickly as possible. Cut back the food and treats. 

The best physical activity for weaight loss is a lot of swimming. 

Have the dogs' thyroid checked.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As others have said cutting back his food is imperative. Adding no salt green beans to make up for the amount of food being eliminated allows your dog to "feel" as full as before but with less calories (virtually no caloeries in the green beans). If you dog leaves the green beans and does not eat them it is NOT a problem. Just means he does not need them to feel full. Treats are usually the biggest reason for excessive weight. You need to cut them WAY back.If you are only giving once a day give them only once. Try substituting baby carrots or cherry/grape tomatoes for treats.
Your dog will probablylook at you with those big brown eyes and try to get you to give in, DON"T DO IT. He needs you to be strong for him as he can not do it himself!

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A lot of my customers don't seem to realize the HUGE number of calories in treats, especially the dental bone types. For example, a pedigree "jumbone" has about 625 calories...almost enough for an entire day for most goldens! A pedigree dentabone (large) has 300. Purina Busy Bone (large) weighs in at 618, whereas a Purina Busy Bone Dentalbone has 600. One large milkbone, 115. 
Take a good look at where incidious calories might be sneaking into his diet. Sometimes (of course, not always) they are getting a lot more in a day than you think they are when you add up the treats.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

I prefer using frozen instead of canned green beans. I would also stop giving any treats with any type of sugar in them. Sugar is listed in many forms, like corn syrup, etc. 

Also I would increase the canned food (1 can food per day) and feed maybe 4-5 kibbles. A lot of canned food has less grain products in them. Grain products in the food convert into fat cells in dogs. 

Or start feeding a raw diet. I have seen may dogs and cats thin down after getting off commercial dog food and onto a raw diet.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

First of all, good for you for being aware and concerned that your dog is overweight... SO MANY pet owners have fat dogs and don't know/admit it and its so bad for their dog's health and joints, etc. I agree with everyone else.. simply cut back the amount of food.. if your dog still appears hungry, offer some green beans as a filler. You said at 105 lbs your dog is 10lbs heavier than last year.. but was 95lbs a good weight for him or was he overweight even then? Make sure you find a GOOD target weight goal for your dogs frame.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

The green bean diet works great! Our foster Tasha lost 25lbs since the beginning of November. We also walk her at least a mile everyday and try to do two on a nice day. She also gets a lot of time in the yard with the other pups and is now even able to run with them. We will also use the green beans in her kong instead of treats.


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Popebendgoldens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I prefer using frozen instead of canned green beans. I would also stop giving any treats with any type of sugar in them. Sugar is listed in many forms, like corn syrup, etc.
> 
> ...


I prefer using fresh or frozen as well, thinking better nutrition,right? But in my research indicates that the dogs can't absorb any nutrients in veggies unless the cellulose is broken down and they can digest them.

Your thoughts Pat? BTW, it appears to be the case at least with my dogs as I find undigested split peas and beans if they aren't cooked enough. Spinach, green beans (cooked), blueberries (for some reason for us, they work ok).


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

agoldenliferanch said:


> I prefer using fresh or frozen as well, thinking better nutrition,right? But in my research indicates that the dogs can't absorb any nutrients in veggies unless the cellulose is broken down and they can digest them.
> 
> Your thoughts Pat? BTW, it appears to be the case at least with my dogs as I find undigested split peas and beans if they aren't cooked enough. Spinach, green beans (cooked), blueberries (for some reason for us, they work ok).


That is true. I prefer to use the fresh or frozen as it is in it's more natural state. Forgive me if I am wrong but I think there is a lot of salt in canned vegetables and dogs don't need the added salt in their foods. 

The only reason to give the green beans is to add fiber to their food and makes the dog feel full. By adding fresh or frozen beans you are not adding additional calories just giving the dog a feeling of fullness.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you use the canned beans, you are supposed to use the sodium free ones. 
A side benefit of that is that, whenever the canned beans go on sale really cheap, the only ones left on the shelf are usually the sodium free ones and you can buy a bunch for very little $$ 



Popebendgoldens said:


> That is true. I prefer to use the fresh or frozen as it is in it's more natural state. Forgive me if I am wrong but I think there is a lot of salt in canned vegetables and dogs don't need the added salt in their foods.
> 
> The only reason to give the green beans is to add fiber to their food and makes the dog feel full. By adding fresh or frozen beans you are not adding additional calories just giving the dog a feeling of fullness.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Isn't that a pretty high protien/fat count?




Jo Ellen said:


> Yikes, that didn't turn out right!
> 
> Protein 33%
> Fat 9 %
> ...


----------



## HowiesMom (Mar 4, 2009)

My Howie is 73lbs and is 13 months old, he appears to look quite beautiful when he poses, but I cant feel his ribs easily and they say that means he is over weight. He could use more exercise. We are getting ready to have a fence installed (720')and then maybe he'll be able to run around more and he won't be over weight. does anyone else think Howie is overweight should I worry. It seems he has anal gland issues as well, is that because he is slightly over weight? He doesn't like Metaucil/Benifiber or pumkin. He gets about 3 cups a food a day. He eats when he's hungry which is not that often about once a day.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

HowiesMom said:


> My Howie is 73lbs and is 13 months old, he appears to look quite beautiful when he poses, but I cant feel his ribs easily and they say that means he is over weight. He could use more exercise. We are getting ready to have a fence installed (720')and then maybe he'll be able to run around more and he won't be over weight. does anyone else think Howie is overweight should I worry. It seems he has anal gland issues as well, is that because he is slightly over weight? He doesn't like Metaucil/Benifiber or pumkin. He gets about 3 cups a food a day. He eats when he's hungry which is not that often about once a day.


If you run your hands along his sides and can't feel the ribs, then he's likely over. You can also check his hip bones and look at him from above, you should see a waist and his back shouldn't look like a coffee tabletop. If he's heavy he may have anal gland problems, depends on the food. 

I would suggest NOT free feeding. Feed one (or two) meals a day, for 10 minutes at a time, then take the food up. Don't allow him to do any running for an hour before, and 3 hours afterwards because of the risk of bloat. This also helps him learn to eat what he's given, you'll know if he's off his meals because he doesn't eat them. Leaving the food out all the time leads to overeating (much like us with an open box of chocolates).

Lana


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

HowiesMom said:


> My Howie is 73lbs and is 13 months old, he appears to look quite beautiful when he poses, but I cant feel his ribs easily and they say that means he is over weight. He could use more exercise. We are getting ready to have a fence installed (720')and then maybe he'll be able to run around more and he won't be over weight. does anyone else think Howie is overweight should I worry. It seems he has anal gland issues as well, is that because he is slightly over weight? He doesn't like Metaucil/Benifiber or pumkin. He gets about 3 cups a food a day. He eats when he's hungry which is not that often about once a day.


 
Hi and welcome to the group :wavey:
From your description I do think Howie is overweight. The three cups of food per day does not sounf like a lot, but if it is enough that he is iverweight and is not hungry when it is time to eat then I would say it is too much. I would put him on a regular feeding schedule. 1 cup AM and 1 cup in PM. After 10 minutes if he has not finished it pick it up and do not feed till next scheduled time. 
Now the MOST important part of this is probably the between meal treats. In my opinion 80% of the time it is the treats tat are the culprit not the meals. You need to greatly limit your treating Howie. And if you are using treats for training be sure the days you do train, that you reduce the amount of food you are giving in his meals. 
As for the fiber issue I am giving Metimucil powder on my seniors food. I sprinkle a teaspoon on the kibble and then pour a splash of beef or chicken broth over it and mix to make a "gravy". She lick the bowl clean every meal.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We have tried several low fat foods with Asia and the only one that works for her to lose and maintain a healthy weight is medi cal low fat food. I get it at the vet and don't thnk pet stores sell it and am not sure if it is available in the states. I tried Orijen and it is a higher quality high protein food but she gained on it. I also use the green bean fix too and it helps to fill my little piggie up a bit more! Asia tends togai over the winter and the vet said that is typical as their bodies want to store up fat for the cold weather.


----------

